# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Casts and swarms and dancing

## fatshark

Can casts merge with swarms and what happens to the multi-queen swarms when they do?  

I'm assuming this is what I saw today.  I found a small swarm (cast?) no bigger than a sundew melon.  On returning to collect it (it was in a deep bramble patch and drizzling ... my enthusiasm level was low) it had gone.  Instead I found nearby (50 metres away) a very large easily accessible  :Smile:  swarm.  The melon-sized swarm had been tightly clustered and didn't look undecided ... the larger swarm must have appeared whilst I ducked the shower as I would have seen it earlier.  I therefore assume the large swarm contained at least two queens ... hopefully one or both are now tucked up in the hive.

Although I didn't plunge my hands into the swarm as recommended by Gavin I did notice quite a few bees dancing as I ran them into the new hive.  This was a good sized pile of bees and the trailing edge of the swarm was about four feet away from the hive entrance.  It was noticeable that bees near this edge continued to dance for a long time whilst those closer to the hive marched onwards and upwards.

D.

----------


## Adam

I've seen swarms alight to two separate branches and then combine - but not so far apart as your example - just a few feet.
If two queens are in one swarm they should just fight it out.

I've not done it myself but I have read that swarm collectors have dumped swarms together if they have a lack of hives to put them in and then leave the bees to it.

----------

